# Father's day shooting in Australia....3 people charged in shooting death...



## 2aguy (Sep 8, 2018)

I have to wonder....before he was shot to death, did the victim realize that Australia banned and confiscated guns?


Third person charged with Father's Day murder

Clinton Pollock, 35, was shot in the chest after getting into an argument with a group of men in the front yard of his Deception Bay home about 11.30pm on September 2.

He was pronounced dead at the scene a short time later.

Police allege the man drove a vehicle from the Thompson Street house after Mr Pollock was shot.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 8, 2018)

Only 3?  That wouldn't make the news in the U.S., but it's so unusual in Australia the news reaches the other side of the planet.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 8, 2018)

Aw crap! When's Father's day?


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 8, 2018)

No wonder gun crime is going up in Australia: Australians now own MORE guns than they did before the 1996 Port Arthur massacre | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Vastator (Sep 8, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> No wonder gun crime is going up in Australia: Australians now own MORE guns than they did before the 1996 Port Arthur massacre | Daily Mail Online


They have also imported more non western outsiders... coincidence?


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 8, 2018)

Vastator said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > No wonder gun crime is going up in Australia: Australians now own MORE guns than they did before the 1996 Port Arthur massacre | Daily Mail Online
> ...


Maybe.  As white people die off, they have to be replaced with something.


----------



## JGalt (Sep 8, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



That's actually funny, since Australia is 76.8% white


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 8, 2018)

JGalt said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...


It used to be almost 100%


----------



## JGalt (Sep 8, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...




You almost sound like you'd rather live in some shithole where there's a higher population of non-whites and whites.

And yet if you did, chances are pretty good that you wouldn't survive the murders, rapes, robberies and other shit that comes with a higher non-white population.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 8, 2018)

JGalt said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


The part of the state I live in is about 50% white and has 3 of the 5 wealthiest counties in America.  A good start.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 8, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


Now... How about the actual community you live in? Don’t worry... We’ll wait for your lie....


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 8, 2018)

Vastator said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


About the same.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 8, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


And satisfaction with mediocrity is why your philosophy is continually rejected...


----------



## JGalt (Sep 8, 2018)

Vastator said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



I can only imagine...


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 9, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> No wonder gun crime is going up in Australia: Australians now own MORE guns than they did before the 1996 Port Arthur massacre | Daily Mail Online




You are pretty stupid......   law abiding Australians are not shooting people....the criminals who can't have guns on the island nation are the ones shooting people...showing that gun control only effects the law abiding.....


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 9, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> No wonder gun crime is going up in Australia: Australians now own MORE guns than they did before the 1996 Port Arthur massacre | Daily Mail Online




Funny....that isn't possible, they banned and confiscated guns, they did everything you asshats want....and they still can't keep their criminals from getting guns...on a fucking Island.....


----------



## JLW (Sep 9, 2018)

I don't know if these type threads are sick or laughable.

A person is shot in AUSTRALIA and like clockwork someone will post a thread about Australia's gun laws.
"Oh," they write, "look how all those gun laws did not stop the killing".

However,  nothing says more about the effectiveness of Australia's gun laws then when someone is shot and it makes news.

Whereas in the US mass murder is so common it is just another day.

A murder makes news in Australia because the gun laws are so effective.

Thanks for pointing that out OP and to all the other OPs to come whenever there is a murder in Australia or the UK or where ever there are strict gun laws.   It just proves the point that where there are strict gun control murder rates will be low and uncommon.


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 9, 2018)

Johnlaw said:


> I don't know if these type threads are sick or laughable.
> 
> A person is shot in AUSTRALIA and like clockwork someone will post a thread about Australia's gun laws.
> "Oh," they write, "look how all those gun laws did not stop the killing".
> ...




It isn't uncommon in Australia....gun crime is going up...... that is the issue...  You guys don't understand that Australia is suffering the same fate as Britain, their social welfare system can't civilize their young men, and they have imported violent males from the 3rd world....their gun control laws are not stopping these violent people from getting guns...

Gun city: Young, dumb and armed

*The notion that a military-grade weapon could be in the hands of local criminals is shocking, but police have already seized at least five machine guns and assault rifles in the past 18 months. The AK-47 was not among them.*

Only a fortnight ago, law enforcement authorities announced they were hunting another seven assault rifles recently smuggled into the country. Weapons from the shipment have been used in armed robberies and drive-by shootings.

*These are just a handful of the thousands of illicit guns fuelling a wave of violent crime in the world’s most liveable city.*

*----*

Despite Australia’s strict gun control regime, criminals are now better armed than at any time since then-Prime Minister John Howard introduced a nationwide firearm buyback scheme in response to the 1996 Port Arthur massacre.

Shootings have become almost a weekly occurrence, with more than 125 people, mostly young men, wounded in the past five year

-----------

While the body count was higher during Melbourne’s ‘Underbelly War’ (1999-2005), more people have been seriously maimed in the recent spate of shootings and reprisals.

*Crimes associated with firearm possession have also more than doubled, driven by the easy availability of handguns, semi-automatic rifles, shotguns and, increasingly, machine guns, that are smuggled into the country or stolen from licensed owners.*

*-------------*

These weapons have been used in dozens of recent drive-by shootings of homes and businesses, as well as targeted and random attacks in parks, shopping centres and roads.

“They’re young, dumb and armed,” said one former underworld associate, who survived a shooting attempt in the western suburbs several years ago.

“It used to be that if you were involved in something bad you might have to worry about [being shot]. Now people get shot over nothing - unprovoked.”

------------

*Gun crime soars*
In this series, Fairfax Media looks at Melbourne’s gun problem and the new breed of criminals behind the escalating violence.

The investigation has found:


There have been at least 99 shootings in the past 20 months - more than one incident a week since January 2015
Known criminals were caught with firearms 755 times last year, compared to 143 times in 2011
The epicentre of the problem is a triangle between Coolaroo, Campbellfield and Glenroy in the north-west, with Cranbourne, Narre Warren and Dandenong in the south-east close behind
Criminals are using gunshot wounds to the arms and legs as warnings to pay debts
*Assault rifles and handguns are being smuggled into Australia via shipments of electronics and metal parts*
In response to the violence, it can be revealed the state government is planning to introduce new criminal offences for drive-by shootings, manufacturing of firearms with new technologies such as 3D printers, and more police powers to keep weapons out of the hands of known criminals.
============
The second part of the series....
Gun city: Gunslingers of the North West


========================
'Thousands' of illegal guns tipped to be handed over in firearms amnesty

Asked roughly how many he expected to be handed in, Mr Keenan said: "Look I certainly think the number will be in the thousands."

The Australian Crime Commission estimated in 2012 there were at least 250,000 illegal guns in Australia. But a Senate report noted last year it was impossible to estimate how many illicit weapons are out there.


*And despite Australia's strict border controls, the smuggling of high-powered military-style firearms is also a growing problem.*


----------

